# New pups



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I know I will probably get lambasted about breeding my male and female maltese, and I am not going to make any excuses because everyone has their opinion on this subject. I am hoping to be able to get a few answers to some questions from knowledgable breeders somewhere amid the controversy because the 4 beautiful puppies arrived yesterday and are thriving, and I want to do what's best for them. I did much much research before mating and while she was pregnant, and received much information from this and other sites. I feel that I was well prepared for the three breech births and the slightly stuck puppy, which is why I have 4 live, healthy puppies. I have gotten conflicting advice on a few things that I would like to see if I can get answered. How warm do the puppies have to be and for how long? Should a heat lamp be used or a heating pad? I have been using a heat lamp and keeping the box at 85 degrees, but I have also heard 90 degrees. Today I switched to a heating pad under the puppies and this seems to be easier on the mother. The puppies have been comfortable both ways. The mother seems to be trying to cover the puppies up with the towel in the box which makes it difficult for them to work their way through the folds back to her. I thought maybe she was trying to keep them away from me, but I only take them out to weigh them once a day and to help them get back to her. Is she trying to keep them warm? Should I use a different type of bedding? Thank you very much for any information you are willing to share with me. After being the first one on the scene of a fatal accident first thing yesterday morning of a newly married, young woman, seeing the birth of these sweet little ones was the lift I needed. I am going to be taking them all to the vet for a checkup tomorrow if I can get them in, so I will ask him if I don't hear from anyone. Thanks again.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

congratulations on the puppies, I don't know anything about dogs, but when I bred persians, I kept a heating pad in the box, I never lost a kitten because they got cold, I am sure someone with knowledge will help you out, mainly I just wanted to say "How exciting"


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would use either a heating pad or a heat lamp, and only have the heating pad under half of the whelping box so mom doesn't get too hot. I kept the house warmer also. I kept my puppies in a fleece round bed and put it inside a (new) litterbox
[attachment=32797:IMG_5566.jpg]

this was mom after she came home from having a csection to remove a fourth not viable pup after she delivered the first three. She kept them pretty warn and I didn't have to worry about her burying the puppies with towels, or whatever! This worked for me anyway, although there are a lot of other ways of doing it! I had a heating pad that I stuck under half of the litter box when I was worried about the pups being cold. 

Good luck with your litter and please share pics when you get a chance! I am not the most knowledgable but if you have any more questions, just let me know. Congrats on your babies!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I know nothing about breeding and newborn puppies, but I wanted to say Congratulations on having healthy puppies and the mommy being in good shape! 

Cyndi


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I would be more than happy to help you with your questions at any time. Your puppies are here and its important that you know what to do. It can be pretty scary whelping puppies. I can't count the number of times I have been berating myself over a whelping. "What the h*** do you think you are doing?" I say this to myself almost every whelping. 
You are doing a great job so far. Pat yourself on the back. You've done your homework. 
Keeping the puppies at a constant 85 degrees is the goal. Too high and they get hot, too cold and they will bloat. Get some infant gas X as soon as possible. If a puppy starts crying incessantly give it a few drops of the gas X. Give it a couple of times that day. 
How warm do the puppies have to be and for how long? Should a heat lamp be used or a heating pad? I have been using a heat lamp and keeping the box at 85 degrees, but I have also heard 90 degrees. Today I switched to a heating pad under the puppies and this seems to be easier on the mother. The puppies have been comfortable both ways. 
My vet thinks a heating lamp and a heating pad should be used. But, you have answered your own question when you said mom was more comfortable with the heating pad. It all depends on how cold it is outside and if the nursery area stays at a contant 85 degrees or not. I use one of the dog house heating pads that are plastic and bought the heat regulator. I place this under the bottom of a crate. Or you can use a doggy bed that cannot be crunched up. In the crate I use a blanket and folding it and then placing the human heating pad in between the folds. Mom can loose the puppies in loose bedding especially when she is a new mom. 
You want to have a warm place for the puppies to be, yet you want another area for them to get to if they are getting too warm. Mom will stay with her puppies pretty much the whole time this first week and into the second. When they start opening their eyes mom will take longer breaks from the babies. 
When giving birth to the puppies mom keeps them warm by keeping the new born puppies under her chin. 
Your doing great and Stacy has given you great advice. 
Tina


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you very much for your helpful advice. I like the idea of a fleece bed so mom doesn't lose the puppies in the folds. I'm also going to try putting the heating pad in a pillowcase because she keeps digging it out. I was wondering if I should allow mom to go outside to use the bathroom. She normally does, but I'm paranoid about her bringing in bad things to the puppies. We live in the country, but on a blacktop road and not out in the boonies. Unless I get really sick (I think I'm getting the flu) I am planning on taking them all to the vet tomorrow. I'm sure they will be relieved that they are here because I called him on Saturday to warn him that Maddie was getting ready to have her puppies and they had better be on call. Once again thank your very much for your help.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I took mom and puppies to the vet today, and they got their dew claws removed (poor things). They did well although mom layed on the rest of them after they took the first puppy out of the crate. I had to take her out and hold her so they could find the rest. They are all in good shape and they've all gained weight in the last few days. I got a fleece bed and put the heating pad in an opening in the bottom. I also got some infant gas drops, but haven't had to use them. I think the mom needed them while she was pregnant because she could clear a room pretty fast. They also said not to let her outside, so that answers that question. I'm not sure if I can add pictures. I usually just read, so I'm new to all this stuff.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

> I took mom and puppies to the vet today, and they got their dew claws removed (poor things). They did well although mom layed on the rest of them after they took the first puppy out of the crate. I had to take her out and hold her so they could find the rest. They are all in good shape and they've all gained weight in the last few days. I got a fleece bed and put the heating pad in an opening in the bottom. I also got some infant gas drops, but haven't had to use them. I think the mom needed them while she was pregnant because she could clear a room pretty fast. They also said not to let her outside, so that answers that question. I'm not sure if I can add pictures. I usually just read, so I'm new to all this stuff.[/B]


That's all good news! I have wondered in the past about dew claws. My first Malt (not from a great breeder, just a nice family) didn't have his removed and I didn't know enough about that to have it done either. But, sometimes he had problems with them and then I read that they should have been removed. Flash forward 15 years and my new baby (from a great breeder) doesn't have them, so I assume she had them removed. It might have been painful for him but at least he doesn't have to deal with curly nails sticking into his legs the rest of his life!

Cyndi


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congradulations on the new additions to your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Congrats :chili: when you figure out how to post pictures I'll be one of the first to look.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

When I was growing up my dad brought me home a pekinese/pomeranian mix. She had not had her dew claws removed and I never knew they were supposed to be. The nail did curl up and poke into her and that little toe just kind of flopped around all the time. Now I know why they remove them. Thanks for all the congrats. I may spend some time today trying to figure out the pictures since I think I'm going to go to work for an hour, then come home. I'm the director of an infant daycare and I've got bronchitis that seems to be kicking my butt, so I definately don't want to pass it on to the little ones. Have a great day.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> When I was growing up my dad brought me home a pekinese/pomeranian mix. She had not had her dew claws removed and I never knew they were supposed to be. The nail did curl up and poke into her and that little toe just kind of flopped around all the time. Now I know why they remove them. Thanks for all the congrats. I may spend some time today trying to figure out the pictures since I think I'm going to go to work for an hour, then come home. I'm a hands on director of an infant daycare and I've got bronchitis that seems to be kicking my butt, so I definately don't want to pass it on to the little ones. Have a great day.[/B]


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Congratulations! How many boys? Girls? They are just the cutest little things (I peeked in your gallery)! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> Congratulations! How many boys? Girls? They are just the cutest little things (I peeked in your gallery)! I'm so happy for you.[/B]


Just one little boy among all those sisters. Poor little thing. I thought they were shunning him yesterday because I kept finding him in a different area of the box from the girls, but today it's a different one that is off by herself. I just noticed one has wandered over the edge of the little bed. I'll have to see if that's the male. Nope, I think it was the fattest little female.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

> I thought they were shunning him yesterday because I kept finding him in a different area of the box from the girls, but today it's a different one that is off by herself. I just noticed one has wandered over the edge of the little bed. I'll have to see if that's the male. Nope, I think it was the fattest little female.[/B]


Normally if a puppy is crawling off by itself there can be two things wrong.........
1. Normally puppies will kind of sleep on top of and around each other kind of like a little dogpile. If they separate they are too hot. 
2. Sometimes a puppy that is "not right" will crawl off and mom will let it because she knows something is wrong.

I use a heating pad sometimes. When I do I have it wrapped with several layers of something so as not to be too warm for the puppies. If they get too warm they will become dehydrated which can become very serious if not cought in time. Most of the time, I just put a heavy blanket around the puppy whelping cage and let mom's body heat take care of the babies. Make sure mom is taking care of the potty duties on all of the puppies and that they are all eating.

Congratulations on your new puppies.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=515716
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I was kind of wondering about that. I had heard they spread out if they're hot, and pile on if they're cold. I have a heating pad in the bed wrapped up in several layers, and I also have a heat lamp over them. They don't sleep on the heating pad much and I kind of wondered if they were crawling over the edge of the bed because it was cooler on the outside of it. I don't have the heat lamp directly on them, but during the night I usually shut the door to the room they are in because our house gets cooler at night, so I thought it would keep the room warmer. Anyway, my husband was up for a few minutes last night and I asked if he had checked on them, and he just said he heard them in there making their little sqeaky noises so I went to check on them and could tell they were getting too hot because they were crawling around squealing like they were trying to find a cooler spot. The mom and puppies seem to be the most comfortable when I leave the door open and the heating pad on low with the heat lamp on but not on them. They seem to get too cold without the lamp. I think I'm more worried about all the bad things that I've heard can happen if they get too cold, and everyone says 85 degrees in the room, even the vet. He did say he's heard of people frying them before too though. I'll keep a close eye on them and back off on the heat a little.

Mom is doing a very good job with them. Is there a certain amount they should gain each day? I weigh them every day and they usually gain every day. Thank you for your information.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

I just checked on them again and I'm pretty confident they are at a comfortable temperature. It's actually about 70 degrees in the room, but warmer in their area with the extra heat. The room isn't very big, and has a computer in it, so it's easy to heat and cool mainly by just opening or closing the door. Also, is it unusual for them to gain 1/2 to 1 ounce in one day? They are five days old and all but one gained at least that much. It has been about 0-1/4 oz gained the other days. Thanks very much for your help. I researched these things before they were born, but you must have to gain this knowledge from experience because I never found answers to things like this.


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

> Also, is it unusual for them to gain 1/2 to 1 ounce in one day? They are five days old and all but one gained at least that much. It has been about 0-1/4 oz gained the other days.[/B]


I have had puppies gain up to a whole ounce a day depending on which mom they have. This last time I had a litter of one and a litter of 5 that were two days apart. I gave two of the bigger puppies to the mom with only one so both mom's were raising three. One group of three consistantly put on any where from 1/2 - 1 ounce a day. The other group of three did not ever put that much on unless I let them supplement on the other mom. I also had a singleton a few years ago who ate so well that she was 1 pound at two weeks old..........of course, she had the whole milk bar to herself...... :biggrin: She's a whole 5 pounds now.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=516443
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww that is so sweet giving them each 3 puppies. One mom must have had richer milk than the other. I'm glad to know it's okay to gain that much in one day. One of them had gained a whole ounce. I was a little worried they might be bloated or something. I bet that single baby looked like a little butterball at 2 weeks old. I'm surprised she didn't grow a lot bigger. I've got a little female that is 4 months old and she's still only 2 lbs 12 ounces. I know she'll grow some more, but I'm beginning to wonder if she'll reach her mom's 4 pound weight, because her weight gain has slowed down a lot. She thinks she's as big as a St. bernard though. She's not scare of anything.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I peeked at your gallery too and they are so precious, congratulations!


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> I peeked at your gallery too and they are so precious, congratulations![/B]


Thank you very much. You're little ones are absolutely adorable.


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

The puppies are all doing great. In fact the one I call Butterball has more than doubled her weight in less than two weeks. The others are not too far behind. I weigh them every day, and it's amazing how much they gain in one day. They all have their eyes open as of today. I was just wondering if anyone could tell me how long you have to keep it extra warm for them. I am still using the heating pad and the heat lamp, not directly on them, but it helps heat the area. They go back to the vet next week for a worming and check up. Also, are there any signs of mastitis I should be looking for in the mom? Is it very obvious such as redness or extra swelling? I have been keeping a good eye on her, but I'm afraid I may miss it if I'm not sure what to look for. Thank you very much for your help. After reading about another persons difficulties with her puppies, I feel very blessed to have these healthy little ones.


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm glad the puppies are doing well, do you have any update photos? I just love to look at their progress, Thanks


----------



## 5maltsmom (Aug 12, 2007)

> I'm glad the puppies are doing well, do you have any update photos? I just love to look at their progress, Thanks[/B]


I will try to get some more posted this weekend. It's so cool when they start opening their eyes.


----------

